# P/T Evening and Weekend Coder



## crazzybaby (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, my name is Amanda and I live in the Clearwater, FL area. I am currently employed as the office manager for a primary care office. I passed my CPC exam over a year ago. I am looking to find a part time position. I will be very honest and upfront. Other than the small amount of coding I do for my current position, I have really not used my skills. However I really would love to. 

I would like to find a position working a few evening hours a week, and some hours on the weekend. I am a hard worker, that is not afraid of a challange. So if you have a position that I would be able fill. Or you are willing to take a chance on me, I will put my contact information below. 

Thank you, 

Amanda


crazzybaby201@yahoo.com

727-656-9226


----------

